# He asked me to MARRY him!



## MedicPrincess (Aug 8, 2006)

We get our 3rd dispatch of the day to the payphone on the corner in front of a gas station for a patient c/o blood clot in his throat.  And sure enough, as speculated, there stands 3 of our finest, most upstanding  homeless guys.  Slightly aggravated, as we had just driven by there not 3 minutes before and saw them standing there and saw them wave, we both get out and ask essentially Which one is going this time.  The only one of the three we hadn't yet transported said him.  Get in and how many times to I have to tell you no you cannot lay down on the stretcher, thats for sick people who have emergencys, not someone who is using me as a taxi se he can get to the hospital in time for lunch.

Laughing, my partner gets in, gives me that "Sucks to be you, I'm BLS'ing this look"  Which I meet with my "Don't make me talk him into having Chest Pain and you know I'll do it" look.

Her assessment, just to be sure he didn't really have a blood clot in his throat, complete she laughs again and hops out.

On the way he starts in with I Liiiiiike Y..ew....
Great.   
and Yer the most beauty..(BUUUURRRRPP!!)fullest one of you guys there is.  Followed by his hand on my knee.
Oh god.  Don't make me cause you to have a hand injury.

The entire freakin way....Im so pretty, He likes me, Im the best damn ambulance person who has ever picked him up.  

At the hospital, he walks in and as I am telling the charge nurse what he's there for she starts cracking up laughing.  Like she had to turn around and get the DR (My Medical Director btw) and other nurses to look with a "HEY GUYS....Look at THAT!!" announcement.

Behind me is Mr Bloodclot in his throat down on his knees, holding one of his beers that was in his backpack up towards me.  He says, "You the nicest amblance people in the world.  I'll marry you and never leave yer bed."

I almost did throw up a little....after multiple swear words and a jesus can't we baker act him and get him sent out of county some where...I just had to leave.

And I still had almost 11 hours left on my shift, and multiple transports to that hospital ahead of me.  

Next time he calls, think anybody would notice if I accidently didn't stop in time and hit the phone booth with him standing in front of it??


----------



## MMiz (Aug 8, 2006)

That's awesome.  So what did you say?  The suspense is killing me?

I need to try that pick up line... "I'll marry you and never leave yer bed."


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 8, 2006)

OH Matt...You know I am waiting for you....


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 8, 2006)

So.... what did you say?! When is the wedding? Can we come? Are you gonna have bbq ribs at the reception? How about an open bar? :-D

Awwww. how sweet. he was offering you up a tasty malt beverage! That means that he *really* likes you, because y'know, those things are gold if you're a homeless guy. 
What kind of beer was it, anyway?


----------



## c-spine (Aug 9, 2006)

-giggle- Yeah... I'll even road trip to see the wedding of the most "beauty-fullest" one of us guys there is... 

Have you guys ever seen the "what if they mated" cartoons?

-giggle-

And I wouldn't tell anyone if you accidentally didn't see that phone booth...


----------



## Stevo (Aug 9, 2006)

....and they lived happily ever after....


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 9, 2006)

fm_emt said:
			
		

> So.... what did you say?! When is the wedding? Can we come? Are you gonna have bbq ribs at the reception? How about an open bar? :-D
> 
> Awwww. how sweet. he was offering you up a tasty malt beverage! That means that he *really* likes you, because y'know, those things are gold if you're a homeless guy.
> What kind of beer was it, anyway?



*Yum, BBQ sounds great!  *


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 9, 2006)

By that time I didn't see anything funny about anything.  He was left on the floor holding his beer....

I mean seriously, it was a Natural Light.  Seriously, could he have implied I was any cheaper!  At LEAST he could have offered up some Budweiser or Miller.

Oh wait...I don't drink beer.  See it'd never work.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 9, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> I mean seriously, it was a Natural Light.  Seriously, could he have implied I was any cheaper!  At LEAST he could have offered up some Budweiser or Miller.



I think Natty Light should be band from all bars. I mean, come on, that's what college kids drink because they don't want to spring for expensive, higher quality alcohol.


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> I think Natty Light should be band from all bars. I mean, come on, that's what college kids drink because they don't want to spring for expensive, higher quality alcohol.


At least it wasn't Olde English or Colt 45.

I have to know - was it a 12-ounce or a 40?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Aug 9, 2006)

Budweiser.....ew

The Finest Malt beverage distilled by their finest clydesdales/....they can stick the crap back in the Horses...*shudders*

Awwww Princessy Im SO elated for you!a Proposal!!! Can I be the matron of honor? Jon Jon can be the dysfunctional ring bearer...COme on guys we need a flower girl bridesmaids Best Men (sober) ushers and guests!!!!

Ill do the cake anyone wanna spring for GOOD beer???

Once again Congratulations on your engagement...may you two have many long years together him followed by many many kids...(since he wont never leave your bed)

*grins giggles and hides*


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well to be the pessimest here, Princess if you need a good Divorce lawyer let me know...as I am sure he will be spending more time with his beer/liqour store than he would be with you and your warm, dry, clean bed!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 11, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Well to be the pessimest here, Princess if you need a good Divorce lawyer let me know...as I am sure he will be spending more time with his beer/liqour store than he would be with you and your warm, dry, clean bed!



My guess is that he was talking about the bed in the back of the rig.


----------



## c-spine (Aug 11, 2006)

I used to work for a good lawyer... and he did a lot of divorces... erm... I worked on a lot of divorces...

maybe I can put in a good word and get a cheap rate for you guys?


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Ummmm, aren't we jumping the gun a little? I mean, they haven't even had the big day yet! The wedding's got to be planned first before you can plan the divorce. I mean, I understand the looking out for your fellow EMT thing, but this is a little premature.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 11, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Ummmm, aren't we jumping the gun a little? I mean, they haven't even had the big day yet! The wedding's got to be planned first before you can plan the divorce. I mean, I understand the looking out for your fellow EMT thing, but this is a little premature.



*Well, like the boyscouts say, "Be Prepared!"  *


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 11, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *Well, like the boyscouts say, "Be Prepared!"  *




Hahahahahahahah! Good call!


----------



## c-spine (Aug 11, 2006)

don't forget the prenup!


----------



## MMiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Enough talk, I want to see some action!  Get 'er done Princess!


----------



## c-spine (Aug 11, 2006)

lol... I'll be a bridesmaid!


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Enough talk, I want to see some action!  Get 'er done Princess!


BEST. POST. EVER.!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 11, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Enough talk, I want to see some action! Get 'er done Princess!


 
Oh GOD!  I just threw up a little in my mouth....I feel so dirty all of the sudden.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Have you ever said something that was misinterpreted?  I did... about four posts ago.  I didn't mean "Action" action, but instead _Action_ action (the non-sexual kind).

That said, I haven't stopped laughing since I figured out what you thought I meant.  Come on now, this is a family site!


----------



## c-spine (Aug 11, 2006)

LMAO!!

-shakes head-


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Aug 12, 2006)

EMTPrincess-I'll tell you what girl, I have had possibly the worst week ever (my beloved dog died friday night, and my beloved younger brother spent the day in the ER trying to recover from the worst chemo of his life)....and I read your post regarding your "proposal", and I am in tears -AGAIN- Only this time the GOOD KIND!!!!! I laughed so hard!!! Working in the ER (and with a lot of our societies' finest), and being so very girly, I have also been on the recieving end of some "verbal amore", but never has one of them asked me to marry him!!! You ROCK!!! Your stories are the best anywhere, and I hope I'll have some doozies like that to post one day!! Thanks for making me laugh, and letting me know that no matter what, there is always something to smile about!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 12, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Come on now, this is a family site!


 
Uh-huh...  The Simpsons or the Osbournes?


----------



## c-spine (Aug 12, 2006)

Definitely the Osbournes.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 15, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> Definitely the Osbournes.



So... we're all drunk and staggering around mumbling incoherently? Sounds like the camping trip I just got back from. :-D


----------

